# JQuery Datepicker und JSP



## Scorpi41 (13. Jul 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

vll. kann mir ja einer von euch helfen wie ich es schaffe von JQuery den Datepicker bei mir einzubauen!
Mein Code sieht so aus: 

```
<html>
    <head>
        <script src="../jQuery/jquery-1.5.1.js"></script>
        <script src="../jQuery/ui/jquery.ui.datepicker.js"></script>
        <script> 
            $(document).ready(function(){ 
            $('#vonDate').datepicker({ dateFormat: 'YMD/' }); 
            }); 
        </script> 
    </head>
    <body>
        <input name="vonDate" type="text" id="vonDate"/>
    </body>
</HTML>
```

Ich habe schon versucht bei Google was zu finden aber es hat nichts geklappt... 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG

Scorpi41


----------



## mvitz (13. Jul 2011)

Auch wenn Java != JavaScript, hier die Lösung:


```
<html>
  <head>
    <link href="jquery.ui.all.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
    <script src="jquery-1.5.1.js"></script>
    <script src="jquery.ui.core.js"></script>
    <script src="jquery.ui.datepicker.js"></script>
    <script> 
      $(document).ready(function(){ 
        $('#vonDate').datepicker({ dateFormat: 'YMD/' }); 
      }); 
    </script> 
  </head>
  <body>
    <input name="vonDate" type="text" id="vonDate"/>
  </body>
</html>
```

Musst auch jQuery UI einbinden, da der Datepicker UI nutzt.


----------



## Scorpi41 (13. Jul 2011)

Dankeschön


----------

